# Maxel 2-Gang Linkshand Multirolle Hammerpreis



## Fishing-Adventure.com (6. November 2009)

*NUR 249,00 EUR







Maxel Jig Fighter SL 10  Linkshand

*​ Diese kleine  *Linkshand* 2-Gang Multirolle ist in Deutschland  einmalig.​ Maxel ist ein  Hersteller, der bislang nur auf dem amerikanischen und australischen Markt  ​ vertreten war.  Wir haben diese Rollen nun auch nach Deutschland geholt.
Sie wurde speziell für das  extreme Meeresfischen vor der Küste Floridas und Australien entwickelt.  ​ Eine  *2-Gang* Multirolle mit Schiebebremse und Klicker/  Ratschenschalter. ​ Das Gehäuse aus  eloxiertem Aluminium für maximale Salzwasserbeständigkeit wurde aus einem Block  gefräst.​ Die Ausstattung  erfüllt höchste Ansprüche durch eine komplett maschinen geschnittene  Konstruktion. ​ Rahmen, Spule  und Seitendeckel sind durch die Eloxierung wirkungsvoll gegen Korrosion  geschützt. ​ Das Getriebe  (Zahnräder, Spulenachse Rücklaufsperre und Kugellager) sind komplett aus V2A  gefertigt ​ und widerstehen  selbst härteste Beanspruchung. ​ Natürlich besitz  diese Rolle eine umschaltbare Übersetzung (2-Gang) und 8  hochwertige Edelstahlkugellager ​ für einen  leichten und weichen Lauf der Rolle.​ Leichte und  dauerhaft einstellbare Bremseinstellung durch  Carbon-Bremsscheiben.​ Ergonomisch  geformte Kampfkurbel für einen sicheren Grip.​ 5 Jahre  Garantie​ 
*Ausstattung:*
- Getriebe  komplett aus Edelstahl
​ - 8 extra große Edelstahlkugellager
- Einteiliger Rahmen -
- Extra starke Bremse -​ - Identifikation über Seriennummer  (TS80109)​ - Neopren Rollentasche​ - Rutenbefestigung einschließlich  Sicherungsöffnung​ - Werkzeug​ 
Übersetzung: 4,5:1 bzw. 2,10:1​ Gewicht: 610 gr.
Schnurfassung: 400m 0,45 er
​ 
​ *Hier direkt bestellen*​
http://www.fishing-adventure.com/an...-schnurfuehrung/maxel-jig-fighter-sl10-lh.htm


----------

